# Podcast-Musik und Handwerk in Online-Rpg



## Crpg (8. August 2011)

Gruesse Ihr Lieben,



seit dem ersten Podcast hoere ich selbstverstaendlich jede Folge, wie es sich gehoert.


Meine Anmerkungen koennen in den ersten sowie in den zweiten Teil des Podcast passen:


1.

Der Text in der Podcastabschiedsmusik hoert sich fuer mich an wie -assh*le- und nicht azeroth :-)



2.

Immer wieder wird nach vernuenftigem Handwerk in Online-Rollis gefragt und keiner erinnert sich

wohl noch an -Vanguard -Saga of heroes-, in welchem u.a. bis heute das beste Handwerkssystem

aller Online-Rollis besteht, welches ich je ausgeuebt habe.

Ich spiele es zwar schon seit sehr langem nicht mehr, aber das Spiel gibt es wohl noch bis heute,

leider nicht free 2 play.



Ansonsten vielen Dank fuer Eure Muehen und weiter so !


----------



## Tikume (8. August 2011)

Welches Forum Du auch immr treffen wolltest, das ging daneben.


----------

